# Obama Police Force?



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Not sure if this is true but I am linking it just the same. I am not even sure if this a proper forum to post it in,as this is the first time i hear of it and I do not know if this is fact or fiction.

Faultline USA: Police State in Hardin, Montana

American Police Force Causing Controversy in Hardin | News, Sports, Weather for Great Falls, Helena, and all of Montana | Local Top Stories

Here are some images too




















http://www.americanpolicegroup.com/


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

This is kind of old news.

Michelle Malkin What's happening in Hardin, Montana?

I don't know...creepy for sure, I would tend to doubt that Montana of all places is one to embrace such moonbattery if it was connected with Obama.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

This was in the news a few weeks ago. Some company based in Ca. wanted to buy a new built but unoccupied prison in Hardin Montana. Showed up with Black Mercedes SUV's and that logo on them, Scared everyone due to the city has no Police and is covered by the County Sheriff. This "Company" backed out after all the negative attention. The company website claims they are able to provide a number of services in some not so safe areas of the world. Never heard of them before this. Did raise the hair on the back of my neck.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I think that the idea is a little disturbing and the web site is just a little creepy.

American Private Police Force - Official Website


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

263FPD said:


> I think that the idea is a little disturbing and the web site is just a little creepy.
> 
> American Private Police Force - Official Website


That website is a whacker's paradise.

No civilian police force should have that degree of military influence. They cross that fragile line...provided thay have any legit authority at all.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

8MORE said:


> This was in the news a few weeks ago. Some company based in Ca. wanted to buy a new built but unoccupied prison in Hardin Montana. Showed up with Black Mercedes SUV's and that logo on them, Scared everyone due to the city has no Police and is covered by the County Sheriff. This "Company" backed out after all the negative attention. The company website claims they are able to provide a number of services in some not so safe areas of the world. Never heard of them before this. _*Did raise the hair on the back of my neck*_.


My point exactly.

And what's with that logo? Serbian emblem? Russian Federation? American my ass.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Seems like a CMPSA with an unlimited amount of cash.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow, their website is creepy however it doesn't provide much in the way of information. Seems like all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Super creepy. That Faultline news article reminds me of Umbrella Corporation from the Resident Evil series. 

Mandatory vaccinations for H1N1 complete with quarantine zones, large gates being built at the cities entry points, and a private police department.

WHAT. THE. FUCK. ?.

I'm buying a new rifle. Anyone know where I can get a Barrett cheap? 

The media thinks that the people found with stockpiles of ammunition and WWII era weapons and explosives are eccentric... I happen to think they can see the writing on the wall.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I wonder if they have the Quinn Bill.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvJJP9AYgqU"]YouTube- Obama: "Fundamentally Transforming the United States of America"[/nomedia]

I think we are going to see what he meant.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> I wonder if they have the Quinn Bill.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

SPINMASS said:


> Wow, their website is creepy however it doesn't provide much in the way of information. Seems like all smoke and mirrors.


My thoughts exactly.


cc3915 said:


> I wonder if they have the Quinn Bill.


 I wonder if they have ch. 90.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

so it begins....


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

it's just war of the worlds for the 21st century. boston should have been gated up a month and a half ago according to the story


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

263FPD said:


> American Private Police Force - Official Website


*



American Private Police Force offers private investigation services in all 50 states and international countries.

Click to expand...

*I should have them go grab the mister 

I kept watching their running ticker to see if Steven Segal's new show times/dates were going to post


----------



## justacitizen (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay, I must have missed this story a few weeks ago.Private Police?? So much can go wrong with that idea and it's very scary. It is a good thing we are here to warn the public!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Do they have to wear their covers?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

MSP75 said:


> Do they have to wear their covers?



Yes


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Super creepy. That Faultline news article reminds me of Umbrella Corporation from the Resident Evil series. QUOTE]
> 
> Haha. If only Obama looked like Albert Wesker.
> 
> ...


----------

